# Suggest me a good RAM



## Sambit_Lucky (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi
I bought HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1313AX 1 month before.It has 4gb DDR3 1333mhz ram.But I need to update it to 8GB.
So could you please suggest me the good performance RAM brand ?

I am confused between these brands and details.These are the details of brand and configuration.

1.Strontium DDR3 4 GB DDR3-1333, 6-7-8-9-10 CAS Latency
2.ADATA Premier DDR3 4 GB DDR3-1333,9-9-9 CAS Latency
3.Corsair DDR3 4 GB DDR3-1333,09-09-2009 CAS Latency
4.Kingston DDR3 4 GB DDR3-1333,CAS Latency:	 9, 8, 7, 6 , 64 x 512 MB DRAM Structure
5.Transcend DDR3 4 GB DDR3-1333,CL9 CAS Latency ,16 x 256 MB DRAM Structure
6.G.Skill SQ DDR3 4 GB  ,9-9-9 CAS Latency,1 x 4 GB DRAM Structure

All Are 166 Mhz Memory clock speed.I am confused on that DRAM structure also.
I will be thank full to you if you explain that DRAM structure according to performance.
Price is not matter.it must have good performance for gaming.
Thanks

I am sorry to say but there is no suggestion till now.Please suggest me.I have to buy that.I have already ADATA 4GB which was previously installed by HP.I don't know about the ADATA brand.Please suggest if you have any other prefer brand.
Thanks and waiting for you valuable suggestion.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 16, 2012)

ADATA is also a very good brand too. And as you tell you have an ADATA RAM previously installed so get the new one from ADATA.


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2012)

@ OP get this 
Flipkart: ADATA Premier DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (AD3U1333C4G9-R): Ram

DDR3 1333Mhz memory modules has 166 Mhz memory clock speed and the I/O / FSB bus clock speed is 667 Mhz and as it's DDR mem which means Double Data Rate  - so you have to multiplay the FSB clock speed of mem by 2 which is 667*2 = ~1333 Mhz.


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Apr 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP get this
> Flipkart: ADATA Premier DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (AD3U1333C4G9-R): Ram
> 
> DDR3 1333Mhz memory modules has 166 Mhz memory clock speed and the I/O / FSB bus clock speed is 667 Mhz and as it's DDR mem which means Double Data Rate  - so you have to multiplay the FSB clock speed of mem by 2 which is 667*2 = ~1333 Mhz.



Thanks a lot for your information. I have never used these company.If you can tell about the warranty and service of this company then I will be thank full to you.

I have 1 more doubt about that DRAM structure if you know about it then please explain.
Thanks


----------



## topgear (Apr 17, 2012)

A-Data ram has lifetime warranty and after sales service is provided by Rashi  if you want to avoid Rashi then opt for Corsair - they make some of the very ram modules and offers 10 years warranty but befre buying you have to make sure it's compatible with your existing ram module.

To know about Dram more have a look at here 
Dynamic random-access memory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Apr 17, 2012)

Should I go for that ADATA ram ?
Hope it will not create problem for me and give me good performance for gaming.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2012)

^^ yep, you can go ahead with A-Data ram.

BTW, can you post a cpu-z screenshot of your existing ram modules - just post the Memry and SPD tab screenshot of cpu-z app.


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Apr 18, 2012)

I am facing problem to attach a photo so I am giving you the details.

Memory :
DDR3-4096 MB
Timing
CAS#Latency(CL) : 5.0 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay (RCD) :5 clocks
RAS# Precharge9(tRP) : 5 clocks
Cycle Time(tRAS) : 15 clocks
Bank Cycle Time (tRC) : 16 clocks


SPD :
Module  Size :4096 
Max Bandwidth : PC3-10700(667 MHz)
Manufacturer :A-DATA
Part No : xxxx
Serial No : xxxx

Timings Table :
                          JEDEC#2   JEDEC#3   JEDEC#4   JEDEC#5
Frequency           457Mhz    533 Mhz    609 Mhz    685 Mhz
CCAS# Latency   6                7                 8             9
RAS# to CAS#     6                7                 8             9
RAS# Precharge  6                7                 8             9
tRAS                    17              20               22           25
tRC                      23              27               30           34

Voltage                1.5             1.5               1.5         1.5


----------



## topgear (Apr 19, 2012)

acc to the memory and SPD section info your ram is running at CL5 and at ~400 Mhz speed but your ram module should run at 667 Mhz and the proper timing is CL9 or there's must be smething wrong.

So it would be best to if you can upload the cpu-z images on a image host service like imageshack or tinypic.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2012)

topgear said:


> A-Data ram has lifetime warranty and after sales service is provided by Rashi  if you want to avoid Rashi then opt for Corsair - they make some of the very ram modules and offers *10 years warranty* but befre buying you have to make sure it's compatible with your existing ram module.



But according to their website, they now have *Lifetime Warranty on their DRAMs*. 
BTW what's Limited Lifetime Warranty?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2012)

^^Lifetime warranty means for the expected lifetime of the product not the lifetime of the buyer.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 19, 2012)

Its at max 10 years.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 19, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Lifetime warranty means for the expected lifetime of the product not the lifetime of the buyer.



But what's limited then?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2012)

D-Link:: FAQ


> Limited Lifetime Warranty (LLW) is the period in which the D-Link product is still covered under warranty service for as long as the product is still owned by the original customer, *or up to five years after the product’s discontinuance, whichever occurs first*.


"limited" is probably used by companies to cover themselves in case of legal disputes where someone claim "lifetime" is not explicitly mentioned as that of product but rather implied as that of buyer.


----------



## topgear (Apr 20, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> But according to their website, they now have *Lifetime Warranty on their DRAMs*.
> BTW what's Limited Lifetime Warranty?



yep, effective from Effective 31 August, 2011 - did not notice it before but the period of this is still 10 years  look at these :

CORSAIR 4GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333 Desktop Memory Model CMV4GX3M1A1333C9

Flipkart: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9): Ram


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry for late reply.This is the link of my cpu-z.

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Yes you are right my ram runs at CL5.
BTW which one is better CL5 or CL9 ?
Please check it out and suggest me.
Thanks.


----------



## topgear (Apr 21, 2012)

CL5 is better but I think your mem is either running at lower speed ( that's why cpu-z is showing CL5 ) or cpu-z has somekind of problem detecting the actual speed of the mem module - thats'w why cpu-z is not showing the DRAM frequency in memory tab.

your HP Pavilion G6 Series G6-1313AX is a laptop but I though it was desktop - so you have to get laptop mem - conside getting this :
Flipkart: ADATA Premier DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (AD3S1333C4G9-R): Ram


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Apr 22, 2012)

Does this CL5 and CL9 will create problem ? The Ram which you suggested is 1333 Mhz and CL9 and I dont know about my RAM.Does this new RAM will create problem at compatibility ? 
By the way thanks for your help.If the ram you have suggested is correct then I will order that tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (Apr 23, 2012)

There's no DDR3 1333Mhz ram module running with CL5 timing - so like I said before  either the ram module is running at low speed ( that's why cpu-z is showing CL5 ) or cpu-z has some kind of problem detecting the actual speed of the ram module.

The SPD specs of your mem module matches the specs of flipkart link I gave you ( on post no. 17 ) - so the newly purchased ram module should work without any issue.


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks a lot everyone for your valuable suggestion . Specially topgear.I have ordered that.I will get that by 2moro.


----------



## coolwaves4all (May 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> @ OP get this
> Flipkart: ADATA Premier DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (AD3U1333C4G9-R): Ram
> 
> DDR3 1333Mhz memory modules has 166 Mhz memory clock speed and the I/O / FSB bus clock speed is 667 Mhz and as it's DDR mem which means Double Data Rate  - so you have to multiplay the FSB clock speed of mem by 2 which is 667*2 = ~1333 Mhz.



Hello topgear , i am looking for RAM for my laptop. My laptop model is ASUS X53TA and it has 2gb of samsung ram. i want to upgrade it to 8gb but i was confused which one to order Ram with 133mhz or 667mhz clock speed. but now i am clear that all rams with 1333mhz speed has Frequency 667 and clock speed 133mhz. now can you please suggest me a good ram with gaming performance. i have 2 brands to choose from. CORSAIR OR GSKILL but GSKILL has PC3 =10666 while CORSAIR has PC3 10600 which is equal to my samsung ram. I wan to run memory modules in DUAL CHANNEL MODE. which i am not sure whether it will support or not. If i add 2 corsair 4gb ram of same speed, then it would run in dual channel or not. my laptop and processor supports DDR3 Dual channel mode.  please reply me soon , i am online. here are the links for the rams i am looking for.


----------

